

Today, I cannot tell the difference between Github and 4Chan - gerardo
https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6f1dafc8beb84f2ac

======
kylemaxwell
Hasn't this already been covered here?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2661209>

------
drivebyacct2
This is the top story and lacks the (I'm not even sure this word is
appropriate) flame-bait headline this one has.

